# Kittens tummy gurgles and rumbles.



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello again,.
My 3 month old kitten has a poorly tummy he has been under the vet and is eating hills id prescription food at the moment.

He has had a wee bit of blood in his poo last couple of days. Vet has told me if it carrys on for another day im to take him down there with samples.

Today though the poo was fine no blood atall so fingers xd it was because I was mixing some other food into his id that caused it. Last night he was lip licking and swallowin alot (This has happened before too) then he let out a yowl, but afterwards he was fine. It was horrible to see because he is so small and I thought he was going to be sick.

One thing I have noticed though is that his little tummy gurgles and makes lots of noises its like he is full of wind. Does anyone know what this may be. Do you think its because he has a very sensitive poorly tummy at the moment..

Thankyou for any replies..x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Kyria said:


> Do you think its because he has a very sensitive poorly tummy at the moment..


I should think so. Keep him on the ID for now (if it were me I would have gotten his stool tested long ago). If it doesn't resolve itself even when exclusively on the I/D, and if the stool samples come back clear, then talk to the vet about exploring other food options.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok will do. Thanks again Hobbs for all your help.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

my NFC Karlo was like that this time last year. He started walking odd last year and we could occasionally hear his belly gurgling and he seemed full of gas. He never had any diarrhoea or blood in his poo. Turned out though after loads of tests that he had IBD, despite not having any of the more usual symptoms. He now has RC sensitivity control wet and is fine. We call him cat vac though as given half a chance he will hoover up the other cats food and if he does the gurgling returns


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi there, Nemo is absolutely the same he is a kitten hoover, I dont have to worry about my floors anymore as given the chance he will eat every little morsel of food he can find down there. He also runs to my other cats bowl and trys to eat his food, sometimes he is so quick we cant catch him and when it comes to food he is like a ferral kitten he goes mad for it...If it continues the gurgling and swallowing im going to have to make appointment for vet and see about a food change. Ive been out tonight and come home to find him sitting with that look on his little face I know that look..the next minute the lip licking starts and he looks so uncomfortable and not happy and than he starts swallowing alot, he isnt sick though....than after a few minutes he is fine and goes back to sleep. Poor little Nemo I hope his tummy will be ok. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

The gurgling can be due to stomach acid as well as gas.

Kyria-in such a young kitten ( not realised when i last posted ) my feeling here is that parasites could well be the root cause of all these symptoms. These can irritate and in some instance actually damage the intestines leaving the animal more 'susceptible' to gastric upsets etc so changing foods makes very little difference. What's his worming history?


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi there,
Nemo was wormed a month ago...then the vet made me worm him again because of his tummy problems..So he is actually due to be wormed again in a couple of days.

Unfortunately Nemo doesnt seem well today he woke up from a lovely sleep after having a little play and when he woke he was lip licking and swallowing really hard, his throat seemed to be making a clicking noise when he was swallowing but his tummy makes so many weird noises it may all be wind.

Ive rang the vet again and have an appointment at 5 today Im so worried about him I hope he is going to be ok he is such a tiny little thing.. Thankyou for your reply x


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi guys, I went to the vet I saw a different vet this time as my vet away, he examined little Nemo really well and gave him more worming tablets as he said the tum is a little pot bellied. He has also told me to put the other worming stuff on his neck too. He gave me something for his tummy called protexin he said this may help or it may not. but if things dont improve than blood tests will be next for Nemo..im so worried about my little baby. I hope there is nothing seriously wrong with him..he has put 20grams on in a week bless him but that is better than no weight atall isnt it even the vet said atleast he hasnt lost weight. Just hoping everything will be alright with Nemo my tiny wee boy.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Poor little nemo, good he put on a little weight I hope he continues to put weight on and get better


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Thankyou Nichola, I hope so too..He is the most perfect little kitten you could ever ask for he is so loving and doesnt deserve to be so unwell..x


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Nemo just did a poo and again it had blood a wee bit more than usual. Im so frightened for him. Do you think that its because of the medicine he is taking that has caused it and also I left him with my husband today who found him eating Tipsys food :angry: My poor little boy.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok, I am just going to come and say it now - it may sound harsh and people might give me stick. But instead of repeating how worried you are, and poor little boy, become a little more proactive. 

This has been dragging on for a while now, so if I were you (and I would have done this a while ago now) get some test tubes for a poop sample to rule out parasites or bacteria. Perhaps also get a blood test done. 

Once you have got all of the result backs you will either know whether there is something in his system that can be addressed with meds or you might need to explore other avenues if they come back clear. It could well be that the Hills I/D isn't suitable for him but without doing all of the other tests you will not know what's what.

You also need to be strict and have supervised feeding times for all of your pets so that there is no chance that he can steal another cat's food. It really is quite simple. 

So, get him to the vet next week and get all avenues explored. Then hopefully you know what needs to be done next and can stop worrying.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Ok, I am just going to come and say it now - it may sound harsh and people might give me stick. But instead of repeating how worried you are, and poor little boy, become a little more proactive.
> 
> This has been dragging on for a while now, so if I were you (and I would have done this a while ago now) get some test tubes for a poop sample to rule out parasites or bacteria. Perhaps also get a blood test done.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for your reply hobbs but I dont think you needed to sound quite so harsh...My vet told me yesterday that he wants to try Nemo on this paste to try to settle the tummy and to worm him once again and then if no improvement the next step will be to take bloods. He said he really doesnt want to go down that road yet of taking bloods as Nemo will have to go under anesthetic..(sorry if spelt wrong)..Im sorry if im annoying you by asking people for help on here. Ive never had a small kitten before and its very unfortunate the first time we have one he is so poorly and its also very upsetting and scary for me and my children and its only because Ive just seen blood again in his stool that I once again came on here maybe that is silly but sometimes I just need a little bit of support from someone who knows more than I do and if im doing the right thing or not...Thanks for your help anyway. Kyria.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Kyria said:


> Thankyou for your reply hobbs but I dont think you needed to sound quite so harsh...My vet told me yesterday that he wants to try Nemo on this paste to try to settle the tummy and to worm him once again and then if no improvement the next step will be to take bloods. He said he really doesnt want to go down that road yet of taking bloods as Nemo will have to go under anesthetic..(sorry if spelt wrong)..Im sorry if im annoying you by asking people for help on here. Ive never had a small kitten before and its very unfortunate the first time we have one he is so poorly and its also very upsetting and scary for me and my children and its only because Ive just seen blood again in his stool that I once again came on here maybe that is silly but sometimes I just need a little bit of support from someone who knows more than I do and if im doing the right thing or not...Thanks for your help anyway. Kyria.


I have had blood taken from numerous cats/kitttens now and none of them had be put under. If the vet and vet nurse are skilled (and they should be) then it is done really quickly.

The next two steps in my opinion should be a stool sample and a blood test. Not just one or the other.

You said: 


> Im sorry if im annoying you by asking people for help on here


Hence my post. I am posting to help you and your little cat.

You said:



> a little bit of support from someone who knows more than I do and if im doing the right thing or not


and this is exactly why I posted. You are not the first person with a kitten with bloody stool and you will not be the last. I had a kitten with loads of bloody, mucousy diarrhoea when we first got him that then turned out to be severe food allergies. But you need to start eliminating causes. Me just sitting here and telling you "oh poor you and oh your poor little boy" doesn't make him better.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for your reply but I dont come on here just to have people say as quoted by you "oh poor you and oh your poor little boy" If that is what you are thinking you are very wrong. Sounds like you are making out I just come on here for sympathy and I dont I have not been sitting twiddling my thumbs over the kitten Ive been so many times up and down to this vet and have paid so much money for him, but its sounds like you think im not doing enough. I come on here for help and advice. 

Thanks anyway I will mention all what you said to my vet when I see him in a few days. 

Im now going to find another pet forum where I feel less criticised. 

Kyria. Goodbye and thanks to all you people for all your help firstly with Tipsy and now Nemo I really appreciated it x


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I think when you see vet next week, ask for the tests so can start ruling out just what is wrong with him, maybe even insist that they do them. I think you will also have to police the food situation until you know more about what is wrong with him. It is so worrying when they are ill and we all rely so much on a vet to steer us down the right path and when we don't know any better we may not always question it.

Ask for more tests and I really do hope your poorley little boy gets better..


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Kyria said:


> Thanks for your reply but I dont come on here just to have people say as quoted by you "oh poor you and oh your poor little boy" If that is what you are thinking you are very wrong. Sounds like you are making out I just come on here for sympathy and I dont I have not been sitting twiddling my thumbs over the kitten Ive been so many times up and down to this vet and have paid so much money for him, but its sounds like you think im not doing enough. I come on here for help and advice.
> 
> Thanks anyway I will mention all what you said to my vet when I see him in a few days.
> 
> ...


oh don't do that, I would like to know how he gets on....


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi there, 

Sorry I have just caught up with this thread. If the problem is persisting you should take the kitten to the vets with samples of the poop so they can run tests. Don't start diagnosing things and buy various ailments as you could be wrong and make poor kitty worse.

I hope that this don't sound harsh or criticising or anything but this is what I would do as that is what the vets are there for. Poor kitty could be very unwell.

Nobody means to upset you but you need to get poor kitty help, I wouldn't be sat on here getting advise but would be phoning my vet to get kitty an appointment in the out of hours clinic, I wouldn't wait to see the normal vet, this sounds serious.

Have you phoned the person who sold you the kitten to see if any of the other kittens have fallen ill with these symptoms?

I am not having a go at you but please phone the out of hours emergency vet if you are concerned (I would be). I wouldn't wait for the test results if kitty is showing more symptoms or the current symptoms are getting worse.

My first call though would be to the person that sold you the kitten to check the other kittens haven't got the same symptoms and if they have what the diagnosis is.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

tomdorrian said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Sorry I have just caught up with this thread. If the problem is persisting you should take the kitten to the vets with samples of the poop so they can run tests. Don't start diagnosing things and buy various ailments as you could be wrong and make poor kitty worse.
> 
> ...


I think too late, seems they have left the forum which is a shame


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

nicolaa123 said:


> I think too late, seems they have left the forum which is a shame


That's a shame!

I have found the newbies don't like advice.

I had another one have a go at me today for giving them a bit of friendly advice and then started calling me names so I added them to my ignore list.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

hobbs2004 said:


> Ok, I am just going to come and say it now - it may sound harsh and people might give me stick. But instead of repeating how worried you are, and poor little boy, become a little more proactive.
> 
> This has been dragging on for a while now, so if I were you (and I would have done this a while ago now) get some test tubes for a poop sample to rule out parasites or bacteria. Perhaps also get a blood test done.
> 
> ...


I have been thinking about this post for a while.... I can see from your post you have the kittens best interest at heart and in your own words it may sound harsh and some people may give you stick (which I have no intention of) I just can't help thinking that its not only the cat but the owner who may need help and if you could tailor this kind of post to both it would be more helpful.

You have a wealth of knowledge that can really help but some times the way it comes across is that the poster of the thread has not done enough.

You can help many I just would like to see a bit more restraint..

As said i Ian not doubting your care for cats and their health at all, but I do feel that especially in this instance a different approach would have been more appropiate.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

nicolaa123 said:


> I have been thinking about this post for a while.... I can see from your post you have the kittens best interest at heart and in your own words it may sound harsh and some people may give you stick (which I have no intention of) I just can't help thinking that its not only the cat but the owner who may need help and if you could tailor this kind of post to both it would be more helpful.
> 
> You have a wealth of knowledge that can really help but some times the way it comes across is that the poster of the thread has not done enough.
> 
> ...


I quite agree nicolaa123.

But honestly my first port of call would have been to phone the person that sold me the kitten to make sure that the other kittens the cat had aren't unwell and if they were, did they have the same symptoms and have they seen the vet and if they have what the diagnosis was? or to phone the vet

Surely this would have been the sensible approach?

Sorry I have my sensible head on.

I understand the op is upset and feels that they have been criticised and now reading back on things hobbs2004 was a bit harsh and things could have been written more sensitively considering the situation and the stress the op was under.

I apologise if I was a bit insensitive at all towards the op. But it looks as if my comments were a bit to late


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I agree with you, but the poster felt that she/he was coming on to just have people feel sorry for her/him which I don't feel was the intention at all nor the intention of the reply but I just think in my own opinion that some replies could be worded better. That's not me running down the info in the posts at all but words can be read in another way they are meant as we all know


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

nicolaa123 said:


> I agree with you, but the poster felt that she/he was coming on to just have people feel sorry for her/him which I don't feel was the intention at all nor the intention of the reply but I just think in my own opinion that some replies could be worded better. That's not me running down the info in the posts at all but words can be read in another way they are meant as we all know





> but the poster felt that she/he was coming on to just have people feel sorry for her/him which I don't feel was the intention at all nor the intention of the reply


Someone else came on here yesterday (Not this thread) saying their kitten had fallen out of the bathroom window looking for sympathy but sorry like this situation my first port of call would have been the vets not on here looking for sympathy or advice.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

And again I agree anything like that and my first reaction would be the vet if I had any concern at all..but shock does cause some odd reactions in some people does not mean they are looking for sympathy but some reassuring.. We don't know these people and an answer saying goto vets is what some people need but in the right way...

Just my opinion of course


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

nicolaa123 said:


> I have been thinking about this post for a while.... I can see from your post you have the kittens best interest at heart and in your own words it may sound harsh and some people may give you stick (which I have no intention of) I just can't help thinking that its not only the cat but the owner who may need help and if you could tailor this kind of post to both it would be more helpful.
> 
> You have a wealth of knowledge that can really help but some times the way it comes across is that the poster of the thread has not done enough.
> 
> ...


Nope, I don't agree. What I said needed saying. Matter of fact, you and TD didn't really say anything different. Tbf, I dug my own hole by prefacing my post by saying "I am going to sound harsh" but actually, I wasn't harsh at all. I just gave the advice I would give anyone in that situation. The post wants help and reassurance. I can give help and tell her what I would do/have done in her situation. Reassurance - sorry but the only way she will stop worrying about this cat is when the problem is addressed. And that will only happen when she will become more proactive and get some tests done.

Perhaps you would have preferred it if I had used some fluffy, pussy-footing around language. Sorry, but that is not me. If you don't like what I write - or how I write it - then report the post.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

hobbs2004 said:


> Nope, I don't agree. What I said needed saying. Matter of fact, you and TD didn't really say anything different. Tbf, I dug my own hole by prefacing my post by saying "I am going to sound harsh" but actually, I wasn't harsh at all. I just gave the advice I would give anyone in that situation. The post wants help and reassurance. I can give help and tell her what I would do/have done in her situation. Reassurance - sorry but the only way she will stop worrying about this cat is when the problem is addressed. And that will only happen when she will become more proactive and get some tests done.
> 
> Perhaps you would have preferred it if I had used some fluffy, pussy-footing around language. Sorry, but that is not me. If you don't like what I write - or how I write it - then report the post.


ok that's how you feel and no fluffy pussy-footing around lannguage is not what I would prefer, never mind..


----------

